# Looking for industrial bowstring making machines.



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

Not sure of your budget or your expected output, but for the money you cant go wrong with a LittleJon Jig..... a friend here put me on them and it's made life so much easier!!


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you might be looking for somthing like this. HTM Serving Machine http://www.htmbowsights.com/Products/Default.asp?Cat=13


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

TJK said:


> I think you might be looking for somthing like this. HTM Serving Machine http://www.htmbowsights.com/Products/Default.asp?Cat=13


Nice ....


----------



## hunter .b (Oct 18, 2010)

i have a htm and a apple pro,and love them both,the apple serves alot faster but the htm will stretch a lot more consistent.both are great machines


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I would love to see some patio machines. I hope to have both of ours running by the first of the year.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

60X said:


> I would love to see some patio machines. I hope to have both of ours running by the first of the year.


What's a patio machine? I haven't heard of this style of machine.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> What's a patio machine? I haven't heard of this style of machine.


damn smart phone......layup machine


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks, i was looking at the commercial machines. any layout machines out there?


----------

